# Retrofitting "Fan Jet" Windshield Washers



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys is it possible to change the standard washer jets to the fan style jets on a Mk2 TT?

*UPDATE & EDIT* - Yes it is! You'll need these two fan jets from an Audi A6. The part numbers are:

• Left: 4G0955987A
• Right: 4G0955988A

And as noted later in this post (see the video from IPG3.6 on page 5) avoid the ones from Aliexpress as they're junk.

You'll also need a T8 Torx screwdriver for the little adjustment screws so you can get the spray in the correct location on the windscreen.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd be keen for this too


----------



## samwhunt (Jan 3, 2016)

Agreed - a few seconds on the washers and I get spray on the windscreen, both side windows as well as the rear, which you then can't 'wiper' off.

The xenon headlight washers don't help either. If not a replacement are you able to turn the power down?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I put some from a Passat on my old a4 cab

I'll see if I can source a suitable replacement for the tt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

That's would be highly appreciated


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Second that


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's the heated golf fans I've just ordered
May as well add the heated function whilst I'm doing it lol 

My son has a golf so if there too small I'll give them him or adapt them to fit in the tt housings


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

That's brilliant do you have a part number ? And are the standard ones heated ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

1t0955986 9b9

I've just ordered some non heated off a Passat too

5M0955985C

I'll put a pair on my lads golf

No standard ones aren't heated, I'll add my own loom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

These be any good? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190895792102 
Or did you order direct from vw?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Very interesting.

Apparently there is a special tool to re set the direction of the jets. I've spent way too much time Trying to get the drivers side back to the same as the passengers side.

A spray would be far better! Hope it's a straight forward swap over. Though with the TT I doubt it...


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you retro for sourcing this info


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

I searched for the part number and found that the fan-type washers also fit a Lamborghini Aventador LP720 Roadster - http://www.scuderiacarparts.com/diagram ... 30071.html - should be good for another 5mph on top and 0.2 seconds off the 0 - 60...


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Apparently there is a special tool to re set the direction of the jets.


$55 from the USA (+ p&p) http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi2.htm#wipers.
Suddenly, fiddling with a darning needle seems quite reasonable.


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Fantastic work Retro, looking forward to seeing this come together


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"$55 from the USA (+ p&p) http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi2.htm#wipers.
Suddenly, fiddling with a darning needle seems quite reasonable.

I bought one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Windscreen-Wa ... 4d0d1f8eea Same thing and a fraction of the cost.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

tttony said:


> "$55 from the USA (+ p&p) http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi2.htm#wipers.
> Suddenly, fiddling with a darning needle seems quite reasonable.
> 
> I bought one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Windscreen-Wa ... 4d0d1f8eea Same thing and a fraction of the cost.


That looks like a useful tool at a reasonable price. Not got my MK2 now but seem to recall there was some problem with clear space above the jets to get a tool in like that ..... or that could have been the Scirocco. :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm half minded to just buy a new one and hopefully it would come with correct angled jets straight out of the box but I'll wait and see if the fan type ones are a straight swap.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> I'm half minded to just buy a new one and hopefully it would come with correct angled jets straight out of the box but I'll wait and see if the fan type ones are a straight swap.


I think that's optimistic, I'm sure they would need adjusting as it will be shared with other models. It's a pain job but can be done with a pin, just involves lots of small tweaks and spraying to check

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any update on this?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No, not arrived yet, thought they'd be here by now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Any news wether these work on the TT yet?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

qooqiiu said:


> Any news wether these work on the TT yet?


As above?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

There are two versions.

One heated and one normal. Better check before buying them. One is about £10 and the other is about £28.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> No, not arrived yet, thought they'd be here by now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have yours arrived yet mate ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry for delay with these, yes there here but not had the time or the weather to sort them yet

I'll get on it at the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Top man


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=390609


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

qooqiiu said:


> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=390609


mounts may differ? looking forward to know if they do easily fit.......


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Another bump for info

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm actually excited to see if these fit!


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Got annoyed by my 'waster' jets again today, one of the three on the drivers side is still firing off into pedestrians  
So ditto on more information!

:-*


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Any update?

I'd love to fit the Fans but don't want to waste the money.....


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Alexjh said:


> I'd love to fit the Fans but don't want to waste the money.....


Well somebody has to be the first

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pazaz29 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm interested too as mine squirt all over the place and mainly miss the window.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

So I got some.

They fit great but, at full up angle only hit the lower 1/3 of the windscreen and mostly just hit the wiper blade arm. 

So that's a no... which sucks!


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Alexjh said:


> So I got some.
> 
> They fit great but, at full up angle only hit the lower 1/3 of the windscreen and mostly just hit the wiper blade arm.
> 
> So that's a no... which sucks!


Do they have any adjustment mate?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes they do but if they're only hitting a third of the screen at "full up angle" then at motorway speeds they will be useless.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

That sucks mate was looking forward to getting these


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

qooqiiu said:


> Yes they do but if they're only hitting a third of the screen at "full up angle" then at motorway speeds they will be useless.


Exactly this... angled as high as they go. Maybe the mount could be adjusted to make the whole unit tilt up more but I can't think of how currently!

They are a wonder to adjust with just a screw driver! Lol damn the crappy normal jets


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they do but if they're only hitting a third of the screen at "full up angle" then at motorway speeds they will be useless.
> ...


Got any pics of them prefitted ?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Templar said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


didn't see the point as they don't work. I was probably kind... I think they only hit about 6" up the screen.
Definetly no use maybe if the mount is bent (Bonnet holes) to tilt them it might work but I'm not willing to bend my bonnet


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Alexjh said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Alexjh said:
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Where abouts in Surrey are you located?
Would you mind if I picked them up and had a tinker if you're not going to use them please?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just a heads up if anyone is needing a (heated) drivers washer jet.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-Audi-Q7 ... 8515576006

Much to my surprise comes correctly adjusted and good to go.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I have just bought a spare set of these to play with


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Will have to machine a few replacement adjuster screws but, can definitely get them spraying higher.

Might be able to do a batch of them when I get some spare time.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Retro, did the VW jets work/fit your TT?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Machined a longer adjusting screw this morning... 
Didn't work, looks like the housing is limiting the travel aswell.

Back to the drawing board


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

marTTyn said:


> Machined a longer adjusting screw this morning...
> Didn't work, looks like the housing is limiting the travel aswell.
> 
> Back to the drawing board


i cut the tops off the housing to allow the jets to go further up.

Problem 1:

Hose hits the mounting hole in the bonnet - unable to install at such extreme angle with out modifying the hole for the water pipe.

Problem 2: With said modification (dremel) at the correct angle to hit the screen the water jets spray the underside of the bonnet... to miss the bonnet they are low = about 40% up the wind screen.

3: i kept them in... and at high speed they so seem to still be quite effective.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Resurrecting this old post as I'm interested in this retrofit myself. As noted in this post, and from what I have read in other forums, the angle of the A6 fan jets can end up spraying onto or just above the TT's wiper arms which is less than effective at highway speeds.

As I discovered over on the *Audizine Forum*, VAG makes an adapter or shim which looks like it changes the angle of the washer so the jets point higher up on the screen. As far as I can tell, all the VAG washer jets similar to this design have the same geometry (foot print) so the fitment opening in the hood should be identical too. *Note* - the pictures shown below are from an Audi B7 in the Audizine post.

Another possibility to improve the angle would be to modify the housing by trimming away some of the plastic which would allow the fan jet to be adjusted higher and hopefully put the spray further up the windshield .

Parts list:

*• Audi A6, C7 Front Washer Nozzle; Left / Right ~ 4G0955987A / 4G0955988A
- possible alternative • VW Tiguan Front Washer Nozzle - 5M0955986C
• Windshield Washer Nozzle Adapter/Shim (x2) ~ 8E0955431







*


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Resurrecting this old post as I'm interested in this retrofit myself. As noted in this post, and from what I have read in other forums, the angle of the A6 fan jets can end up spraying onto or just above the TT's wiper arms which is less than effective at highway speeds.
> 
> As I discovered over on the *Audizine Forum*, VW makes an adapter or shim which looks like it changes the angle of the washer so the jets point higher up on the screen. As far as I can tell, all the VAG washer jets similar to this design have the same geometry so the fitment (opening in the hood) should be identical too. *Note* - the pictures shown below are from an Audi B7 in the Audizine post.
> 
> ...


Really interested to see where you get with this!

Probably one of the only things left on my TT that bugs me / needs improvement
I tried, I believe the ones you selected many moons ago when this thread was active and they were indeed far too low, didn't do nearly enough.

Tempted to order up another set already is how much the single point jets are annoying, but patience for your results should be the way to play this!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also interested in how you get on here. I retrofitted these to my previous Corsa with jets from an Insignia I believe (they were a straight swap) and it made a big difference


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Also watching with keen interest, never been a fan of the standard TT jets. My previous mk4 VW golf had the fan style fitted as standard which were so much better.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have done some digging here. Following from this post in the other thread



SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Knight-tts* - Audi A6, C7 Front Washer Nozzle 2Pcs Left / Right ~ 4G0955987A / 4G0955988A. Thanks!


These nozzles were indeed fitted to the A6 C7, but only the facelift (2015-2018). These are heated and the doesn't appear to be a non-heated version

Since they are confirmed as fitting the TT I think I'll get some for myself

Seem to be about £12 each too, less than I expected


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

eBay prices SUCK for these! lol


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> eBay prices SUCK for these! lol
> View attachment 481833


I guess a lot of it comes down to what part of the world you are in…
These look good for me in uk:








NEW GENUINE AUDI A6 15-17 A6 ALLROAD 13-16 FRONT HEATED SPRAY NOZZLES LEFT RIGHT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW GENUINE AUDI A6 15-17 A6 ALLROAD 13-16 FRONT HEATED SPRAY NOZZLES LEFT RIGHT at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@SwissJetPilot i had a pair of these from the R36 i had as a donor and like you mentioned i think it would've needed modding as when i tried them the spray was way too low and didn't even spread the water up onto the majority of the windscren (they fit easily though) - i threw them out lol


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Jezzie said:


> I guess a lot of it comes down to what part of the world you are in…
> These look good for me in uk:
> 
> 
> ...


Depends if you think paying more than walking down the dealer is a good deal 🤷‍♂️
Prices below are subject to VAT but still cheaper to pop in even at retail


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I pulled the driver's side fan-jet washer off my Tiguan (PN *5M0955986C*) and my TT to compare geometry to see if the Tiguan washer would be a suitable replacement.

When comparing the TT washer (top) to the Tiguan washer (bottom), the "foot print" is nearly identical with only a slight difference in curvature. The Tiguan outline is basically symmetrical, while the TT has more of a tapered curve at the rear corners. However all the retaining pins are in exactly the same locations. The only other difference is the location of the washer fluid tube; the TT its slight off-set from center while the Tiguan is centered. Also noted, the Tiguan was not marked "L" or "R" as is the TT.









To get an idea of the spray orifice locations, the distances shown use the green arrow as the surface plane of the hood when fitted. The red arrow is the relative distance from the surface plane to the position of the spray orifice. Using a Torx T10 to adjust the Tiguan fan-jet to its highest and lowest setting, (A1) is about 5mm and (A2) is about 8mm. The distance for (B) on the TT is about 10mm.

Whether or not the shims will will have any benefit with a Tiguan washer will have to be evaluated after they arrive as they are currently on order from Audi.









After further inspection of how the adjustment is made, I'm not convinced my previous idea about trimming the fan-jet would work. The adjustment is like a teeter-totter, and as the angle, or height, of the fan-jet nozzle is increased past A1 towards the green arrow, the connection to the washer fluid line on the back of the assembly would be too low and cause an interference fit with the hood.









Here you can see the profiles to compare overall height from the surface plane; the TT (A) is 13mm and the Tiguan (B) is 16mm.









The hole in the top of the Tiguan washer (bottom image) seems to act as a water drain as there is nothing to access inside the washer. I would guess it's there to prevent water accumulation and possible ice damage in winter.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting comparison. It certainly seems that the VW versions are different then. Will be interesting to see how the A6 one compares. Did you order that too SJP? Or just the shims?

Your Tiguan ones are the same part number as the Golf ones Rettro fit tried further up the thread unsuccessfully


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I have not ordered the A6 washers yet as I was just curious if the Tiguan washers would work since I already have them on hand. From the photos, the A6 looks like a much lower profile, so hopefully it provides good results.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Barr_end said:


> Depends if you think paying more than walking down the dealer is a good deal 🤷‍♂️
> Prices below are subject to VAT but still cheaper to pop in even at retail


You're absolutely right!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While it was still sitting on my desk I decided to take the Tiguan fan-jet apart just out of curiosity. The trick is prying back the two vertical support pins on either end of the axle. Start with the longer axle (right side on the top image) and once you pry the pin back, you can lever the axle up and out. To adjust the angle of the nozzle, a notch on the jet/heater assembly fits onto the screw adjuster between the threads and the ball-end. As the screw is turned in or out, the jet/heater assembly rotates on the axle and points the nozzle up or down.

There's not much to it really; the housing, the jet/heater assembly and the T10 Torx screw adjuster. I can't see any reason disassemble one, but for anyone who's interested, here you go!


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Seem to remember more on this every time I visit the thread  

However it's not as hopeful. I'm 99% sure I used the previously posted part number for the passat ones a few pages back
And manage to 'over shoot' it's range in some manner as they were far too low even all the way up.
But I do remember once this was done, due to the 'height' of the fan jets, aiming them higher just meant the spray hit the underside of the bonnet! 
It didn't make the windscreen - I'm fairly confident this is why I gave up with the fan idea last time.

I do have an alternate plan - if I can get to a scrapyard. I'll explain further once I've done some checks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems others are trying to retrofit fan-jet washers with some success. Here you can see a shim installed in the front, to give the jets a bit more height. My shims should arrive this week so I'll see how the VW Tiguan fan-jet works out as it looks to be a bit taller than the Audi A6 fan jet.












__





B7 RS4 water-jet mod (fan spray)


This might come in handy for the B6/B7 folks that have the old 2-line water-jet (on most early model cars). A UK forum member advised me on which parts are needed. They were quite easy to source at a local Audi dealer (total cost ~55/70$). Job duration: 15-25min Job difficulty: medium...



www.audizine.com












Fan washer jets


Guys/gals, I have looked for a thread about being already here but could not find any. I am seriously fed up with my windscreen washer jets. They are the standard ones on the C6 with 3 squits from each of them, where drivers one have two positioned below the wiper and insufficient. Found some...




www.audi-sport.net


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Most VWs seem to use different part numbers, ofter starting with 5M. The 4G type are compatible according to Knight TTS Washer Jet Setting Tool T40187 - Other Options?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My adapters arrived today, but it's waaaaaaaay to cold to install them at the moment. Cost me €3.20 (plus VAT) from VW for both of them.
As soon as it warms up a bit, I'll try fitting the Tiguan fan-jet washers and see if they're a possible option.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, no joy. 

I tried fitting the adapters into the openings and attempted to install the Tiguan washer. Unfortunately they just made the opening too small and the washer wouldn't fit. I tried fitting it multiple ways; front and rear, flipped it over and tried front and rear again, and still no luck.

I even managed to wedge it under the edge of the washer with out fitting it into the opening in the hood, to at least try and give the washer a bit of an angle it simply didn't provide enough for the spray to completely clear the wiper arm. I even cut away part of the washer to try and point the nozzle higher, but it wouldn't adjust any more as the hose clip was at maximum travel.

So back to the drawing board....


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

A valiant effort Swiss, appreciate the update. You shall not be defeated!!😂


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I believe a simple, wedge-shaped mount for the washer would probably to the trick. It could be designed so it's either held in place with automotive trim adhesive tape or simply snap-fits into the opening in the hood. The wedge-mount would provide the washer jet with the correct height and sufficient angle to get the spray over the wiper arm and onto the windshield. It should work with either the VW Tiguan or Audi A6 fan jet washers.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I believe a simple, wedge-shaped mount for the washer would probably to the trick. It could be designed so it's either held in place with automotive trim adhesive tape or simply snap-fits into the opening in the hood. The wedge-mount would provide the washer jet with the correct height and sufficient angle to get the spray over the wiper arm and onto the windshield. It should work with either the VW Tiguan or Audi A6 fan jet washers.


Surely this wouldn't work... If I'm reading right
I think you have hit the issue which would cause this in your real life install stage?
That the washer pipe is hitting the inside of the bonnet due to the angle of trying to get it high enough, putting the pipe lower.
So adding a space in would only make this worse?
Would the hose even fit in the spacer at the higher angle needed


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Barr_end* - Yeah, I think you're right. Need to think about this...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

What if you changed tact?

Our Ocatvia 1z has fan washers that are rain tray mounted. It looks like the TT has the perfect surface directly opposite for the Octavia washers. A bit of relocation work would be required - that's all part of the fun!

1Z0955986 - heated
1Z0955985 - non-heated

I'm sure there are plenty of these up your way to be able to experiment?


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

IPG3.6 said:


> What if you changed tact?
> 
> Our Ocatvia 1z has fan washers that are rain tray mounted. It looks like the TT has the perfect surface directly opposite for the Octavia washers. A bit of relocation work would be required - that's all part of the fun!
> 
> ...


These are my other idea which I mentioned early in the thread
Same part fitted in my ibiza daily. Althought part number is: *3B0955985 *

However with a completely different idea for mounting.. Still leaving them in the factory location
I have spoken to a mate with a 3D printer to make an adaptor for them.
Only issue we both highlighted, that there is 0 adjustability it seems... So the adaptor will be alot of trial and error to get spot on


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *IPG3.6* - The *1Z0955986* looks pretty easy to retrofit! The vertical hose connection makes this better suited for adjusting the angle and height needed to clear the wiper arm without any interference fitment issues with the mounting hole in the hood. 

As *Barr_end* pointed out, a 3D printed base with the correct angle and height for the washer jet is the key to this working properly.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I pulled the driver's side fan-jet washer off my Tiguan (PN *5M0955986C*) and my TT to compare geometry to see if the Tiguan washer would be a suitable replacement.
> 
> When comparing the TT washer (top) to the Tiguan washer (bottom), the "foot print" is nearly identical with only a slight difference in curvature. The Tiguan outline is basically symmetrical, while the TT has more of a tapered curve at the rear corners. However all the retaining pins are in exactly the same locations. The only other difference is the location of the washer fluid tube; the TT its slight off-set from center while the Tiguan is centered. Also noted, the Tiguan was not marked "L" or "R" as is the TT.
> View attachment 481848
> ...


Off the back of this thread I ordered an A6 jet, just the right initially so I could confirm fitment, though others here have confirmed already

I will try and get some similar photos to the above for comparison, though the A6 part is more similar to the TT one in overall shape. Also the adjustable jet part has a bend in it, which the VW one doesn't seem to have. This is probably how they can adjust enough without snagging the inside of the bonnet


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *IPG3.6* - The *1Z0955986* looks pretty easy to retrofit! The vertical hose connection makes this better suited for adjusting the angle and height needed to clear the wiper arm without any interference fitment issues with the mounting hole in the hood.
> 
> As *Barr_end* pointed out, a 3D printed base with the correct angle and height for the washer jet is the key to this working properly.
> 
> View attachment 482742


I think i will take a pic of these where they're mounted on the Skoda... they're on the plastic scuttle trim and shoot up toward the sky. They are not mounted on the underside of the bonnet like the TT. So if you were to mount them using this adpator plate they'd spray toward the ground and not up toward the rising angle of the windscreen.

Hope that makes sense? Will take pics tomorrow... starting to get darker earlier here now ... this makes me sad. 😢


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *IPG3.6* - Can the vertical angle be changed up or down? Or is the the spray angle fixed with no means of adjustment?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I have not ordered the A6 washers yet as I was just curious if the Tiguan washers would work since I already have them on hand. From the photos, the A6 looks like a much lower profile, so hopefully it provides good results.


As stated ages ago mine are fine lol


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Knight-tts* - Oh all right...geeze...takes all the fun out of looking for other options.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Swiss here are the pics of the Jets on the Skoda Octavia 1z (08)


























You can see what I mean by them mounted opposite to where they are on the bonnet location on the TT.
They also angle up to shoot past the wiper blades and have a good coverage up to the middle of the windscreen. 

When I tried the R36 ones they kind of shot at the wiper blades... So a tad useless 

Hope that helps!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay - thanks for the pictures. 

So as I discovered, the fan-jet washers from a Tiguan will not work so no point wasting time with those. 

According to *Knights-tts* the *Audi A6* washers are the way to go for the TT.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a set coming so will see how they go and report back soon.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got one A6 one fitted and as mentioned it works well. Not actually as 'misting' of the water as I expected to be honest, but it does cover the screen well. Need to double check the alignment still


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> Got one A6 one fitted and as mentioned it works well. Not actually as 'misting' of the water as I expected to be honest, but it does cover the screen well. Need to double check the alignment still


Possible for you to post up any photos of the 'water pattern' with these?
Assuming even though they may not of been what you expected...
They are better than stock and hit the correct location on the screen?

I might have to ping order in myself, I believe with the info in this thread, my previous trial must of been with the passat/VW different part number which does then make a difference


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> Possible for you to post up any photos of the 'water pattern' with these?
> Assuming even though they may not of been what you expected...
> They are better than stock and hit the correct location on the screen?
> 
> I might have to ping order in myself, I believe with the info in this thread, my previous trial must of been with the passat/VW different part number which does then make a difference


Sorry I forgot to reply. I do plan to get some photos, haven't got around to it yet! The other side is hopefully arriving tomorrow so I will be able to complete the job and make sure they are adjusted correctly


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

These got delivered the other day. They're AliExpress specials which I'm hoping work out OK. I've not even test fit them yet... 

They were a fraction of the cost of eBay pairs. As a matter of fact even less than a single genuine piece. Will report back soon once fitted, tested and compared.

Wish me luck! Hahaha


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

👀👀👀


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

I purchased the following Audi A6 fan-style jet:

Left: 4G0955987A
Right: 4G0955988A

A big thank you to those who recommended these. I fitted and adjusted them recently and they seem to work well. Will need some more time to give my full verdict. As others have said not as ‘fan’ as I expected (compareed to my old MK4 Golf jets) but are still fine. They seem to be a combination of ‘mist’ and ‘linear jets’ which combined cover the screen well as you'll see in my picture below.

The only downside is they momentarily obscure your vision when activated compared with the original style which were highly accurate. However this would naturally happen if their was a sudden downpour whilst driving so I'm not overly concerned. I'm yet to test the effectiveness of them at motorway speeds.

Some things I learnt which may be useful for those doing this:

- You will need a T8 torx screwdriver to adjust the tiny adjustment screws. Here's the kit I used from Amazon which worked well: EEEKit Torx Screwdriver Set, Precision Security T6 T8 T10 Torx Screwdriver Set Compatible with PS5, PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360 Controller, MacBook: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

- The adjustment screws are very easy to round so care is needed when turning. I rounded mine trying to adjust them whilst fitted to the car. I would advise you remove them completely (takes a few seconds) before adjusting them. I rounded one of the screws, fortunately I was able use the next size up (T10) instead ...

- They have 'L' and 'R' printed on the front of them to make sure they're fitted on the correct side. 'R' is drivers side in the UK

- Turning the adjustment screw counter-clockwise moves the fan higher.. Clockwise moves them lower

- The best adjustment setting for me was to set them to the very top and then a few small turns down. The very top setting was spraying to the side and above the roof! Took a few attempts on and off the car to get right so time / patience needed.

These were the best images I could capture of the effect:


















IPG3.6 look forward to hearing how you got on with the AliExpress version.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> I purchased the following Audi A6 fan-style jet:
> 
> Left: 4G0955987A
> Right: 4G0955988A
> ...


glad you happy with them


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Off the back of this thread I ordered an A6 jet, just the right initially so I could confirm fitment, though others here have confirmed already
> 
> I will try and get some similar photos to the above for comparison, though the A6 part is more similar to the TT one in overall shape. Also the adjustable jet part has a bend in it, which the VW one doesn't seem to have. This is probably how they can adjust enough without snagging the inside of the bonnet


I finally fitted mine today too. I forgot to upload the comparison photos so here they are. Unlike the VW ones SwissJetPilot posted, the A6 ones are more or less the same size as the original TT ones. The range of adjustment is very similar to the VW ones, but I think the angle is different and hence allowing them to be adjusted without hitting the bonnet etc



















And as a sequel to slow motion headlight washers, I present slow motion windscreen washers (contain your excitement!).


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

So do you think they’re better? (Your left-hand / old / 3-jet washers were badly adjusted…)
Jez


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Jezzie said:


> So do you think they’re better? (Your left-hand / old / 3-jet washers were badly adjusted…)
> Jez


Yes I think it is better. There are still 3 visible jets from is but it is more misty and covers more of the screen. I agree my original left jet is quite low, my original right one wasn't so I didn't really notice until this thread came up, and the A6 ones are so much easier to adjust. Like Curry Man says, they are adjusted to about 1/4 down from the top


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *MT-V6* - Well that's just great. Your successful install means I now have no excuse but to go and buy and fit a set of these Audi A6 fan jet washers in my Roadster. Like I had nothing better to do today!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's exciting stuff


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> And as a sequel to slow motion headlight washers, I present slow motion windscreen washers (contain your excitement!).


Oh wow they definitely needed a bit of an adjustment! They shoot so low. 

I've fitted my AliExpress units and quickly reverted back to the triple jet ones hahaha 

They were a disaster. Video coming soon. It'll be good for LOLs


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Barr_end said:


> Depends if you think paying more than walking down the dealer is a good deal 🤷‍♂️
> Prices below are subject to VAT but still cheaper to pop in even at retail
> View attachment 481840


Just an update on this...

Ordered these the other week and finally got round to fitting them.
As Said by @Knight-tts within thread, then demo'd by @MT-V6 
They work perfectly fine - still have a mild 'jet' to either edge, with more fluid, but there is certainly a fan effect - much nice than OE TT ones.

Years ago I must of tried the VW ones like @SwissJetPilot did - don't order these, get the part numbers above!
And as shown by @IPG3.6 stick to genuine ones!

You will also not need the shims, so save yourself the effort/money
A6 ones nicely adjust high enough, it is definitely easier to pop them back out the bonnet, but still connected to adjust them with the T10 Torx


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here it is people - if you're thinking to get the AliExpress versions of the fam style washers then check this out


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *IPG3.6* - Thanks for being the Forum guinea pig for those Aliexpress failures.  But hey, lesson learned and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *IPG3.6* - Thanks for being the Forum guinea pig for those Aliexpress failures.  But hey, lesson learned and thanks for sharing!!


At least now we know 🤣


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

@ IPG3.6 Your expression at the end says it all.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nidana said:


> @ IPG3.6 Your expression at the end says it all.


The sour look of disappointment!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*“The Bitterness of Poor Quality Remains Long After the Sweetness of Low Price is Forgotten” *_- Anonymous_* *


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Should the black clip break on the nozzle connection like it did on one of mine its part number is 3B0955665C and is £3.75 from dealer. It is the full white hose connector plus a black clip. Whilst waiting for it a small zip tie will secure it enough for the interim.


----------

